# toshiba HD-A2 what firmware?



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello all, brand new member here. New to hi-def, purchased my sony 50" Hd tv, and Toshiba HD-A2. also bell 6100. I tried to connect my A2 via highspeed, no luck... so I downloaded the new update from the Toshiba web site and burnt it no probs. followed the intructions and all seemed to go well. Now my questio is, How to I tell if the firmware went in, the firmware went through the 1-5 steps ok then after some time ejected the disc. Is there a way to see whats on the A2?. can you display the current f/w.
is there a place to look to see what the current f/w is on the unit. thanks in advance:dizzy:


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Go to setup -> general -> maintenance -> update 
(or something like that).
It'll show what firmware is in there. The latest version is 2.2 so it'll say something like T22, iirc.

Hope that helps,


Mitch


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks mitch, I'll check it out after work,


----------

